# 4 piece rod question



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Bought a new 9' 4 piece rod and the pieces don't push together all the way. There's about a 1" gap between all the ferrules. It feels sturdy but it seems weird. Is this normal or has anyone else come across this before?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

What kind of rod is it? 

Pics would be more definite but it sounds normal.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

prolly made that way.....My tcr is like that


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is not really a problem. Just make sure that when assembled the bend is even through the curve.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

It's a blair wiggins s curve. I was looking for a cheap first rod and found this one for $36.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought this rod and a shadow gladiator reel, recommended by 60hertz. I think it will make a nice starter combo for a while until I learn the technique. What do you guys think? Any line recommendations and backing.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That looks good there is plenty in the socket.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the help. It seems odd to me but glad to hear it's normal. I thought I got ripped off of $36.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Went to bass pro today to buy fly line and backing. They didn't have a large selection.:thumbdown: Went and looked at some of their rods and most them connected the same way. Something new to me I guess. Gonna have to order line from amazon though. Wanted to try and learn this weekend but I'll have to postpone.


----------



## nickestes9 (Jun 8, 2016)

Look up the "church mouse" if you went to bass pro. You will not be disappointed by this trip. He is a great man


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Assemble the rod. Measure it. Is it 9 feet? If so, you're good.

Recommendations: mono backing and OPST Commando head.

http://www.opskagit.com/commando-heads.html


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Consider a Monic Wt. forward line.*

The shooting line on the Monic line shoots better than any line I have used. I much prefer this to a shooting head because there is no not/connection. I have several Monic lines as well as others. I much prefer floating lines because they are easier to pick up off the water which can eliminate a lot of false casting. 

Fly casting with lots of false casting is slow, hard work and sometimes counter productive. In close in situations and clear water all of the extra flailing spooks too many fish.

I picked up my first Monic fly line at ICAST last year and now have a half dozen in various weights.

I still use a Rio Outbound Short on my 9wt Colton because the line and rod are a perfect match. I also have a shooting head set up on an old 12 Wt that most often is set up with a super heavy sinking line. The heavy line is for when Tarpon are feeding deep.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

I've never heard of OPST or Monic. Still too new to the sport I guess. Is there a big difference between freshwater and saltwater fly line? These seem like they're for freshwater. Buoyancy between fresh and salt differ so I wonder if it matters in floating lines.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot Capt. I been real happy w/the Rio outbound other than the big splash, now I want to try a new line. http://midcurrent.com/gear/monic-fst-fly-lines/


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

I understand that you already have an eight weight Rio Quickshooter. Rio makes good lines so you are fine. This type of a line is quite a bit heavier than the AFTMA standard (general trend of line makers) but you should be able to load your rod fine with it. You can use any line you like in the salt or freshwater (the line does not know). You are right - floating lines for salt can be made a bit denser because of the buoyancy. We all go crazy over this line or that but generally all these lines are excellent. The line does not cure bad casting. Jonas


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Dunt said:


> Assemble the rod. Measure it. Is it 9 feet? If so, you're good.
> 
> Recommendations: mono backing and OPST Commando head.
> 
> http://www.opskagit.com/commando-heads.html


You must be some kind of genius. It never even crossed my mind. :notworthy: 9' even.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

nickestes9 said:


> Look up the "church mouse" if you went to bass pro. You will not be disappointed by this trip. He is a great man


I can't find anything on this.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> You must be some kind of genius. It never even crossed my mind. :notworthy: 9' even.


Haha, I learned that secret trick the same way when I noticed the same thing about my first rod's ferrules!


----------

